# Word of the Day--Rambunctious



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2021)

uncontrollably exuberant; boisterous.
"a rambunctious tyke"


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2021)

I am anxiously awaiting to become rambunctious.  It hasn't hit me yet


----------



## digifoss (Mar 31, 2021)

Interocitor 
An alien surveillance and communications device used on earth in the movie "This Island Earth"


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Interocitor
> An alien surveillance and communications device used on earth in the movie "This Island Earth"


This thread is only for the word Rambunctious.  If you have any troubles please read the Word of the Day Rules.  Thanks.

Here is a link to the participation rules:  https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-to-participate-new-rules-please-read.51230/


----------



## digifoss (Mar 31, 2021)

Oops threw the instructions away too fast. Sorry


----------



## Pecos (Mar 31, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I am anxiously awaiting to become rambunctious.  It hasn't hit me yet


LOL Now we have seen you get a bit rambunctious more than once around here so that particular train has left the station.
Have a great evening my friend.


----------



## RnR (Mar 31, 2021)

Think I'm the one on the right.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2021)

My rabbit is rather rambunctious, especially in the evenings when he has a 'mad session', leaping into the air and racing round the room.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 1, 2021)

If you want to see rambunctious first hand, go to an under five's birthday party.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm feeling very rumbunctious waiting for my new wheelchairs to arrive


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2021)

I raised three very rambunctious kids. 
Today, my rambunctiousness is pooped.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 1, 2021)

My two youngest were the most rambunctious of all.

Both boys with just over a year separating the two.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 1, 2021)

My rambunctious puppy  is sleeping on my lap.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 1, 2021)

My son's  curios cockatoo is feeling  rambunctious,,too , hoping  puppy wakes up to play chase .


----------



## RubyK (Apr 2, 2021)

When I wake up feeling "torpid" in the morning, I sit and recall my "rambunctious'' days when I was young.

Can I get a pat on the back for using two words of the day in one sentence?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2021)

RubyK said:


> When I wake up feeling "torpid" in the morning, I sit and recall my rambunctious days when I was young.


I definitely relate to that!


----------

